# Javadoc mit Eclipse



## 8ull23y3 (3. Feb 2005)

Hi Leutz...
ich hab da n kleines Problem
und zwar kann ich keine JavaDocs in Eclipse erzeugen weil ich nicht weiss was ich in das erste Feld für die Javadoc Kommandos rein schreiben soll.
Wenn ichs mit -author -version probiere wird mir gesagt "Der Javadoc-Befehl ist nicht vorhanden."
check das nicht meine Dock würde in etwa so aussehen...

/** Das macht das hier */

oder hab ich was an den "Kommentaren" falsch auf jeden Fall gehts net.


----------



## foobar (3. Feb 2005)

Das ist ein Javadoc-Kommentar:


```
/**
@author me
@param some parameter
@return something
*/
```


----------



## 8ull23y3 (3. Feb 2005)

Ach und wenn ich sowas habe?


```
/**
*This Programm...
*
*@author Irgendwar
*@version 0a
*/
public irgendwas() {

}
```

aber trotzdem kann ich mit Eclipse keine Javadoc generieren, weil mir Eclipse immernoch
sagt das es den Javadoc Parameter nicht kennen würde wenn ich
-author -version verwenden will


----------



## Roar (3. Feb 2005)

author und version gibt es bei methoden nicht
guckst du heir: http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/writingdoccomments/


----------



## 8ull23y3 (4. Feb 2005)

Ja hatte mich ein klein bisschen vertan das war vor der eigentlichen Klasse das mit dem Autor und der Version. Sorry
Das problem besteht aber weiterhin mit Eclipse kann ich keine Javadocs erzeugen weils meint das -author und -version keine gültigen Javadoc-Befehle wären.


----------



## bygones (4. Feb 2005)

verschieb das mal - da kein offensichtlicher bezug zu Swing & AWT


----------



## 8ull23y3 (4. Feb 2005)

Jo Danke da warst du schneller wie ROAR dem hatte ich grad ne PN geschrieben der solle das verschieben.
War gesten wohl in einem Zustand geistiger Umnachtung.  Danke hatte mich nämlich schon gewundert wieso ich das nicht in IDEs gefunden hatte.


----------



## Roar (4. Feb 2005)

huhöh äh :autsch: war was?


----------

